# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Universal box تحديثات :  UB Extended Released v1.0.2

## mohamed73

*UB Extended v1.0.2*     *Some more bugs were fixed**More GUI updates**Added Samsung i9001 (unlock and IMEI change)**Added Samsung b3410 (read lock, unlock, IMEI change, BT change, flash)**Changed  algorithm activation interface (if algorithm activated then a  checkbox  will be checked, and instead of the price the word "activated" will be   visible)**Changed the way c3050 codes are read (no need for a big file, just  patience).**Speed up the Pinfinder authentication algorithm for windows 7 operating  systems.* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
md5 : f570c4dc83581074a26613dee7cf460a   
...more coming soon...   _Best regards: UB Team_

----------

